# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Хлебцы воздушные

## Алия@

Харе Кришна преданные . Можно предлагать алтарю ( изображениям ) хлебцы воздушные ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна, Алия. Это не самое лучшее, что можно предложить Панча-таттве, поскольку вряд ли магазинные хлебцы сделаны с любовью к Господу. А посему велика вероятность того, что Кришна не станет их принимать! Лучше готовить самим хлебцы.
Ну, кто-то еще кушает магазинное, до поры до времени. В этом случае лучше, конечно, с любовью предложить изображению Панча-таттвы или в уме, чем кушать не предложенную пищу.

Тут Шрила Прабхупада говорит о предложении пищи в походных или исключительных случаях: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=13676

----------

